# How to print "TEXT" without using semicolon



## ThinkFree (Feb 25, 2008)

Please tell how can  I type HELLO WORLD  in a c program without using any semicolon. I found this and tried running but compiler showed error



> #include<stdio.h>
> main()
> {
> if(Printf("Hello World!!!"))
> }


----------



## Garbage (Feb 25, 2008)

try using MACRO ??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

```
#include<stdio.h>
main()
{
if(printf("Hello World!!! \n"))
}
```
should work.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 25, 2008)

Try this:

```
#include<stdio.h>
main()
{
if(printf("Hello World!!!"))
   {
   }
}
```


----------



## Garbage (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is the solution...

ohh....

QwertyManiac... u stole my solution !!


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 26, 2008)

03-02-2008, 08:01 AM
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70697&page=10


Peace


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. solution give be QWERTYManiac worked


----------

